# Any restaurant recommendations with live entertainment



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a good, family, touristy, restaurant that provides live music, dance entertainment.

Apart from Dhow Cruise.

Thank you


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good, family, touristy, restaurant that provides live music, dance entertainment.
> 
> ...


Jambase, but music dont start until late
West 14 have live music at weekends, but its laid back jazz stuff

you got a date ??


----------



## exguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Any recommendation on nice (non too expensive japanese restaurants? Thanks!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good, family, touristy, restaurant that provides live music, dance entertainment.
> 
> ...


What type of Music are you looking for ?

You can find live Arabic / Jazz / Various (depending on the evening) / Salsa very easily around Dubai.

And what type of Dancing ? 

You can find shows, but also free dancing where you can just look or join as well.

And then obviously, are you looking for a great meal with a little entertainment on top, or great entertainment and finger food ?

Then the last two questions are kind of obvious for any restaurant request, but there you go :

When is this for (lunch, diner, Friday brunch?) and what is your budget :juggle:


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

The budget doesn't necessarily matter. Dinner in the evening with some entertainment thrown in. Middle eastern would be good. Not a late night place, somewhere older people would enjoy the ambiance and entertainment without being deafened. It would be for tonight or tomorrow.

Don't know if that all seems a tall order.

Thanks


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> The budget doesn't necessarily matter. Dinner in the evening with some entertainment thrown in. Middle eastern would be good. Not a late night place, somewhere older people would enjoy the ambiance and entertainment without being deafened. It would be for tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Don't know if that all seems a tall order.
> 
> Thanks


go to bab al shams arabic night if money no object its supposed to be a great night, bit touristy


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> go to bab al shams arabic night if money no object its supposed to be a great night, bit touristy


Hi

Thanks for the tip, ended up doing something completely different, maybe try Bab Al Shams next time, heard some good things about the place.

Harry


----------

